# LED Lay in fixtures



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend is big on the LED movement and wants me to go in on a job w/ him. A church/school w/ approximately 175 fixtures . We installed four units today as the samples. This stuff is chinese to me, I'm behind the times. These units get daisy chained w/ a cat5 usb between fixtures to the main computer. Has anyone done these and are familiar with the system? Whats the going labor rate for these replacements and the install of cat5s? Programming ? The units we put in I felt in my opinion were dimmer than the 4 light units removed, is the light level adjustable?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Doc.. check out the 7-11 2X2 LED fixtures.. they are a perfect.. all you see is a white glass..

But I can't find any info who manufactured them..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Doc.. check out the 7-11 2X2 LED fixtures.. they are a perfect.. all you see is a white glass..
> 
> But I can't find any info who manufactured them..


I was out in your neck of the woods tis mornin. Fixtures came from schwing, lithonia brand. I've seen the 7-11s,these were considerably dimmer than those units.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I was out in your neck of the woods tis mornin. Fixtures came from schwing, lithonia brand. I've seen the 7-11s,these were considerably dimmer than those units.


7-11 took out all the T-8's they installed within the past (3) years and went to LED.. there must be a good size saving for them to make that kind of change..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> 7-11 took out all the T-8's they installed within the past (3) years and went to LED.. there must be a good size saving for them to make that kind of change..


We did the same thing there last year removing all the old classroom 2 light 96 T12's and put in 3 light T8 layins. Supposedly will be saving them $12k a year on electric with this venture with rebate benefits.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I was out in your neck of the woods tis mornin. Fixtures came from schwing, lithonia brand. I've seen the 7-11s,these were considerably dimmer than those units.


7-11 also works closely with LSI Industries and US LED for their troffer, pole light, and canopy lights also.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

B4T said:


> 7-11 took out all the T-8's they installed within the past (3) years and went to LED.. there must be a good size saving for them to make that kind of change..


Dude the lights never shut off


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> My friend is big on the LED movement and wants me to go in on a job w/ him. A church/school w/ approximately 175 fixtures . We installed four units today as the samples. This stuff is chinese to me, I'm behind the times. These units get daisy chained w/ a cat5 usb between fixtures to the main computer. Has anyone done these and are familiar with the system? Whats the going labor rate for these replacements and the install of cat5s? Programming ? The units we put in I felt in my opinion were dimmer than the 4 light units removed, is the light level adjustable?


The light output rating is in lumen's so if that number is lower than the lights that are coming out then there will be less light.

Maybe the light output can be adjusted by the computer ,But i don't really know.

I would not do them unless you are getting at least your normal labor rate.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I took notice of a new 7-11 they build 2 years ago. The outdoor LED lighting is very impressive. It's obviously designed with the building, as the LED wall packs are very low to get enough light on the ground.

Also, the canopy lighting, and parking lot is lit nicely with LED's. But once again, they are lower than usual. I'm not sure how retrofitting a building with LED's would look, or have enough light.

I need to look at the interior again, as I did not notice the indoor lighting.


----------



## CTelectrician (Apr 1, 2012)

Take a look at the link for Nlight. It is from sensor switch who is a Lithonia company. This product let's you control the lighting thru sensors, photocells, switches etc along with being tied into a CPU which is why the cat5 is needed. 

We wired these at an acuity company's new headquarters a few years ago except the 2x4's were T5's not LEDs. The idea is cool but the cost is not cheap. 

I hope this helps. 



http://nlightcontrols.com/lighting-controls/overview


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> 7-11 took out all the T-8's they installed within the past (3) years and went to LED.. there must be a good size saving for them to make that kind of change..


It makes money sense only becuse of the rebates from the utilities.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

7/11 must have a lighting consultant and a property manager who handles all the stores, so they look uniform.


----------



## CTelectrician (Apr 1, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> 7/11 must have a lighting consultant and a property manager who handles all the stores, so they look uniform.


For the last project for the interior 2x2 led fixtures at 7-11's in the northeast at least, they used powerhouse retail. We were asked to do some installs for the 2x2 interior fixtures but we couldn't come to an agreement on install price that made us both happy. 

http://www.powerhouseretailservices.com/


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

BBQ said:


> It makes money sense only becuse of the rebates from the utilities.


Because ulilities want people to conserve?


----------



## CTelectrician (Apr 1, 2012)

kaboler said:


> Because ulilities want people to conserve?


Well in the new england area NSTAR, Northeast Utilities and other small municipalities have energy conservation programs that "everyone" pays into on their electric bill and that's where the rebates come from for all of the projects. 

Sometimes NSTAR pays up to 90% incentives and NU is anywhere from 30-60% depending on the project. That is the only way we can sell LED technology around here.


----------



## CTelectrician (Apr 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> Doc.. check out the 7-11 2X2 LED fixtures.. they are a perfect.. all you see is a white glass..
> 
> But I can't find any info who manufactured them..


US LED Is the manufacturer of the LEDs they installed at 7-11's. The junction box on these fixtures are a little small for my taste but they went in ok in the sample store we did. Check out the link below. 

http://www.usled.com/web10/products/architectural/lgrid/lgrid2_2x2.htm


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Home depot even sells LED lay-ins now.
also, they carry T5HO high bays. 

I was surprised when I was in there last time.


----------

